# Part Time Capt



## mbvtamu (Jun 2, 2014)

Looking for a part time Capt to help run a 33 ft offshore sport fishing boat out of Galveston. Likely would go out 2 to 4 times a month. With the ability to check on the boat during the month as well. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## mojoefishing (Jun 3, 2011)

i have a six pack license and fish out of crystal beach and galveston,i would be willing to meet and see the boat and talk.
thanks 
captain scott hoing


----------

